# 'Clifford J.Rogers'



## Interalia (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone remember ‘Clifford J. Rogers – she was built in Vancouver in 1955 for Yukon White Pass Railways and claimed by them, and the Baltic Exchange, to be the first purpose built container ship.

LOA: 102.24 Beam 14.33 Depth 7.47 Draft 5.58 GRT 2983
Machinery was two Polar Nohabs coupled to a single shaft

About 1967 she was sold to Marine Chartering of San Francisco but registered in London, to work between New Orleans and Central American ports and also spent some time in Micronesia with trips to New Zealand. 
In 1968 the owners wanted to sell her and brought her to Hong Kong, but there were no buyers so early in 1969 I was appointed Master and commenced a delivery voyage back to New Orleans, picking up cargo where ever possible. 
Half way across Jardines bought her, with delivery to be in Hong Kong for their Borneo timber trade, so we continued on around the world back to Hong Kong ( a round trip?) – some 29,600 miles in all with only about 6 days in ballast! Much of this was made on one engine due to a bad bearing. ( 9.5 knots on one /11.25 kts on two but we saved an awful lot of fuel)

However, arriving in Hong Kong, we found that Marine Chartering had grabbed most of the timber trade from Jardines, so Jardines decided to re-position the ship to Los Angeles – with a Jardine crew. By the time ‘Clifford J. Rogers’ arrived there Marine Chartering took her back on Time Charter to operate once more in the Gulf of Mexico.

She was later sold to a Greek concern who renamed her ‘Lampsia’ and once again was chartered to Marine Chartering. Finally, under the new name of ‘Drosia’ she foundered in a storm in 1975 with the loss of 8 of the 15 crew.

Having been caught in a cyclone south of Madagascar on my cir***navigation, and experiencing green water covering all hatches, and solid water covering my for’d porthole – about 40 foot above sea level – I was very mindful of the wooden covers of No.2 and 3 hatches ( 1 and 4 were steel) and it is probable that her loss was caused by hatches being stove in.

Any further info about the ship would be welcome.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Interalia,
I have a photo of her arriving at Tauranga which I will post under cargo ships. Captain Hibberdine was in command at the time, the father of our second mate, which is why I took the photo. Always felt she lacked most of the features that would justify describing her as a container ship.


----------



## Interalia (Aug 9, 2007)

Dave 
'Clifford J.Rogers'
Thanks for the photo. I have a photo of her in Kobe in 1969 looking very much in the same condition. Whether or not she was the 'first container ship' being mindful that I believe there were such vessels sailing the Great Lakes well before she was certainly strongly built and had great character.
I'm not sure now whether the main engines were Nohabs or Mirlees as your caption suggests.
Best regards


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Interalia, my understanding is that M.V. Kooringa, of Associated Steamships, (Melbourne) was the first ship designed specifically to carry containers. 
There were ships previously that carried containers but Kooringa was,I think, the first designed as such. I stand to be corrected .A photo of Kooringa is in my gallery.


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Interalia
This is from ‘Alard Coles’ ‘Merchant Ships World Built 1955’ probably taken during trial runs. The only claim here is of being the first purpose built container ship in the Canadian north.
Ron


----------



## briangrayling (Apr 18, 2014)

*MV Clifford J Rogers*

In September 1967 at Pittsburg, Ca. I was brought on by a British Captain to work my passage on the MV Clifford J Rogers. At the change of command, I was promoted to deckhand by the Canadian Captain Shives during engine work at Burrard Drydock in Vancouver. The vessel then picked up logs at Coos Bay and Eureka. After breaking down and pulling into the lea of Christmas Island for repairs, we pulled in to Mt. Maunganui, New Zealand. I was discharged in Picton in November 1967.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice photo of "The Mount", Brian. Seems odd taking logs there though - coals to Newcastle?

John T


----------



## Portside*86 (7 d ago)

As a young child living in Skagway about 1957, I do remember the green hulled ship tied up to pier. The Clifford J. Rogers, was one of the cargo and life support ships that docked on a routine basis. From my house, I remember looking down toward the bay and watching her dock, off load, and get underway again. It has been a lifelong dream of mine to at least see a pic or get an update on her. I now have both. I do remember the SS Pinces Louise, as well. Love the Tramp Steamers and Cargo Liners of the day as well Anyway.. so long ago and much water under thos.e bridges. No response needed. But if I hit on something, drop a line. Try me @:
[email protected] charter.netj


----------

